# Indicator tip attachment.



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 22, 2021)

i´m making a radius tip for a plunge indicator. part one don´t mind the end where i say i am 12. someone said my hands looked like i am 35 and insisted that i was faking it. it was on a comment on this old tony´s video. sorry about the video quality it should be better in part 2


----------



## benmychree (Feb 22, 2021)

A link to the video?


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 22, 2021)

the blue part one is the link.


----------



## mikey (Feb 22, 2021)

Peyton Price 17 said:


> i´m making a radius tip for a plunge indicator. part one don´t mind the end where i say i am 12. someone said my hands looked like i am 35 and insisted that i was faking it. it was on a comment on this old tony´s video. sorry about the video quality it should be better in part 2



I doubt that there is a single one of us here who had the interest, let alone the capability, to do what you and your brother are doing at a very, very young age. You are both impressive. Don't let the YT commenters bug you; there will always be someone out there trying to pop your balloon. Just keep learning, keep trying and know that the guy who didn't believe you were 12 wishes he was half as talented as you are when he was 12.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 22, 2021)

I had the interest and a little capability at that age, but only a drill press and wood lathe, etc. Had to wait for senior year in high school to take machine shop and also more classes in Jr college, then before the semester was up, I went into apprenticeship, worked as a journeyman for several years, then opened my own business, had it for about 40 years, then sold and retired; I had a good time doing it, no regrets!  Keep at it Peyton!!  Best of luck!!


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey, that's what I looked like at 35 - braces and all!

I couldn't hear your narration (NOT 35 any more!), but is the tip the standard 4-48 TPI?  That's very tough to cut with a die - the forces required are usually more than the stock can take.  How did you cut the thread in the end?  Single point?


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 22, 2021)

Nice Job Peyton


----------



## Janderso (Feb 22, 2021)

I love your passion.
Stick to it, 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 22, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> Hey, that's what I looked like at 35 - braces and all!
> 
> I couldn't hear your narration (NOT 35 any more!), but is the tip the standard 4-48 TPI?  That's very tough to cut with a die - the forces required are usually more than the stock can take.  How did you cut the thread in the end?  Single point?


With a die. It was a m3x0.5 on an imperial indicator. the lathe has no lead screw or power feed. just a second op lathe.


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Feb 22, 2021)

Part 2 is out now. Should be after the first part. Didn’t break the parting tool this time. Second one I made and it turned out well. Cutting the taper had 10 thou gap from the tool to chuck jaws. Pretty close for me.


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice Job Peyton


----------

